# General > Genealogy >  Sinclair / Swanson

## johnvoe

Hoping to find some more information on the following (from my mother's side):

*Alexander Dunbar Sinclair* married *Anne Swanson* 2nd December 1870 at ?
  Alexander  Sinclair trained as a teacher and began teaching in 1861 at the age of  19 (or 20) in Harpsdale district school (North of Scotland). During the  1870s he also taught in various  schools in the Tain district (and possibly in a school at Brough?) up until (?) when they moved to Shetland where  Alexander took on the post of teacher in the Westing school on the island of Unst.

He and his wife had six children, William, Thomas, Alexander, Helen, Elizabeth and Henrietta Jane (my grandmother). 


Would really appreciate any information on either of these two family members prior to their move to Shetland.


Hoping someone can help.


Many thanks


John McMeechan (Shetland)  

johnvoe@hotmail.com

----------


## Mamie_2

They were married at Heathfield in Dunnet. Ann's  born 1847 parents were Lieutenant Thomas Swanson  of the 42 Ft Regiment and Helen Swanson. Ann was the youngest of 11 children.

County Caithness-shire Place Dunnet Church Dunnet Vol Ii RegisterNumber DateOfBirth 04 May 1847 BaptismDate 30 Jun 1847 Forename Ann Sex F FatherForename Thomas MotherForename Helen FatherSurname SWANSON MotherSurname SWANSON Abode Heathfield FatherOccupation Notes Francis and Helen Swanson witness FileNumber 390

Alexander Dunbar Sinclair was born Feb 18, 1844 in Thurso to William Sinclair and Elizabeth Sinclair. Don't really know anything about him  other than this.

It's possible that Ann and Alexander were cousins of some sort.

Mamie

----------


## johnvoe

Hi, really appreciate you taking time to reply to my post so many thanks. With little to go on initially all details gratefully received and go towards building a bigger picture for this side of our family!

Thanks again

John

----------

